# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H2 in Russian Far East

## Mmiikkii

https://haplotree.info/maps/ancient_...=&ybp=500000,0

If you find the orange figure in the Russian far east, you can find a West Eurasian in the 7th century with mt haplogroup H2.

----------

